# My Friend's Wyoming buck



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is my friends Wyoming buck. He got his the day before I got mine. We jumped him out of his bed. He has AWESOME eye guards!!! He has great mass too!!!


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice looking buck there. Congrats to you and your friend.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

WERES THE ORANGE?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

right on the top of our heads. Mr. Colored Blind


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice deer, hats off to you.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Why does everyone get so darned upset when someone takes a picture of the deer without orange on. Who gives a crap. :roll:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a nice deer! Congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Everyone knows that once you take your orange off, bullets immediately start flyin your way, orange is the only protection!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I think I read an earlier post that coyoteslayer shot his buck from the truck, if his buddy did the same I dont think there is too much of a chance of being shot at, after all they weren't in Utah.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

if any of you hunt wyoming you would know wyoming laws say one piece of orange unlike utah wich says so many sq inches so he is very legal


----------

